# Suse 10.1 DVD Label



## Freak2k (26. September 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand mal die Originale Suse 10.1 DVD einscannen koennte?
Wuerd mir das Label gern aufdrucken....der schoenheit halber 

Im Inet is das nirgends zu finden.

Danke, falls es jemand macht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2006)

Freak2k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Inet is das nirgends zu finden.


Soso, also wenn ich bei Google "DVD Cover" eingeben bin ich in ein paar Klicks beim gewuenschten Label.


----------



## Freak2k (26. September 2006)

also ich find nix....
das Label fuer die DVD... nicht das Cover fuer die Huelle....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2006)

Genau das hab ich gefunden. Gleich unter dem 1. Link.


----------



## Freak2k (26. September 2006)

ok...habs gefunden....
danke


----------

